# Need good books name for Competitive Exams.



## Tech.Masti (Mar 25, 2009)

i am appearing for govt exams...... anyone have any idea which book is good ??
General intelligence/Reasoning : ??
Short Math: ??
Descriptive Math : ??
English : ??
General Awareness : ??

And if you can suggest any other books....
Thanks


----------



## mrintech (Mar 25, 2009)

*General intelligence/Reasoning :* R.S. Agarwal Verbal and Non-Verbal Reasoning
*Short Math:* R.S. Agarwal Quantitative Aptitude
*Descriptive Math :* R.D. Sharma
*English :* Wren and Martin for Grammer, Read a Lot of Passages and :roll:  - What to Say???
*General Awareness :* Read NEWS Papers, Manorama Year Book, Competition Success Review.

Whatever the Exams you are appearing, search for previous year QP/ Sample Papers using Google


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks 
BTW, descriptive math by R.D.Sharma .....can you tell me which publication is this??


----------

